

Show HN: Notification Control my weekend project - Email notification setup - benjlang
http://notificationcontrol.com/

======
1880
Just nitpicking here, but I noticed that a new HTTP request is done when
hovering the links in order to download a different background, and that is
not a good idea, because it will always flicker. Use one image with two states
and modify the 'background-position' to "shift" the image.

~~~
Veera
+1

instead of having separate image files for each logos, I would prefer two
sprites(b/w & color) and apply CSS to reduce the number of HTTP requests.

------
benjlang
Built this because I've found that email notifications have gotten out of
hand.

Even when I unsubscribe from some service, they still keep coming and then I
have to login to that service and look around for the carefully hidden email
notification settings.

Made this so that in just a minute any person could easily set up email
notifications from most of the important services out there.

If people request more services, we'll certainly add them.

Have you had similar issues? Hope this helps!

~~~
dools
Wow looks like a much nicer implementation of what I was setting out to do
with emaildigest.me :)

------
dwynings
Consider making an image sprite for all of the icons, so when I hover over one
it's preloaded with no delay.

~~~
benjlang
Good idea, will look into it. Appreciate the suggestion.

------
jmathai
Nice and simple. Can't tell you how many times I just delete emails that I
never wanted in the first place because I'm too lazy to change my notification
settings.

If you're logged into the service you're wanting to change then this makes it
a breeze.

~~~
benjlang
Thanks Jaisen, glad to hear that.

------
PabloOsinaga
A nice add to the service would be the following:

1: let me choose my overall preference in a simple 3-levels way (alla
investment management where you can choose "conservative, long term,
aggresive" - something like that

2: Scan my email (automatically hook up alla greplin)

3: Suggest me changes to all services to meet my high level preference

4: Let me apply those changes by simply clicking "GO AHEAD"

5: (or I can go and edit the specifics and do a bulk update in that way)
ability to scan my email/s and suggest me changes based on a super-simple "3
level" setting

~~~
charliesome
There's absolutely no way I'm letting any old service read my email messages.

------
whichdan
Cool little site. Is there a reason the eBay link goes through bit.ly?

~~~
benjlang
Thanks! Good question, fixed, it's now a normal eBay link.

